# Free potbelly



## raspution (Feb 12, 2015)

I have a large female about 1 year old free located in Dickson co tn 
Big and fat potbelly black


----------



## raspution (Feb 12, 2015)

Gone thanks -


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry, I thought it was a wood-burning stove! LOL


----------

